# Deep Hollow 03' - Love at 2nd sight



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Cracked a tin of McLelland Deep Hollow, date stamped '03a few evenings ago & loaded a bowl into one of my little Savinelli Lollo nosewarmers, right out of the tin.

MISTAKE !!

Damn this stuff is wet ! ... I couldn't get 3 puffs betwen relights & I quickly gave up on the blend untill last night. Decided to dry a bowl out on some paper for 2 hours before loading my new Nording, and give this blend another go.

Now, THAT's the TICKET !!!

Sweet VA and what I took as nuts & berries under the surface ... Pecans, maybe .... I've read that there is a slight vanilla casing to this blend, but that's not what my tongue picked up. There's something there, yes, but I didn't get "vanilla" from it ... and whatever it is (nuts & berries ... nuts & berries) is waaaay in the background of the virginia.

I LIKES IT !!!!

I'm glad that I didn't read the reviews prior to buying this one, as it's not rated very highly and I probably would have passed it up.


----------



## JRC (Feb 13, 2007)

I have some '03 Deep Hollow as well and I enjoy it very much. It is a great tobacco for when I walk my dog in the evening. I found, as you did, that drying it helps a lot and I also missed the vanilla casing. I do get a nice nutty, sweet flavor out of it though. Once I'm done with this tin I'll most likely buy an 8 oz.

Jeremiah


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

Smokinmojo sent me some Deep Hollow to sample, I don't know what year or anything. Tried it tonight and really enjoyed it. In fact it's probably my favorite tobacco I've smoked so far(haven't smoked too many though). I did have a lot of trouble keeping it lit, but I blame that on a rush packing job and a cheap corncob.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

I had my first bowl of this last night, courtesy of Kurt (KVM) and I really enjoyed it. I dont know what year it was, but Ive got the rest of the sample he sent me drying out right now. I can see a tin of this in my future. Thanks for the review, I didnt get vanilla from it either. My noobness was detecting cherries for some reason.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

It does take some drying but I enjoy it. Glad you had a good smoke from it.


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

Nice review! I have a local B&M who has some dusty McClellan tins, I'll have to check for some Deep Hollow.....................p


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

I have been curious about this blend for months but failed to buy any due to the reviews well today I decided to hell with it and put my order in hopefully I will enjoy it but if not then I guess some of you may be willing to take it off my hands.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

McClelland VAs with a berry topping. Its similar to PS Black Currant. Decent for a change of pace.


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

Glad you like it joe, like most straight virginia's I found it just wasn't my cup of tea. That Sweet Rum Twist though, WHAT A SMOKE I truly enjoyed it.


----------

